# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  Loapi: تروجانی با 5 ویژگی خطرناک که می تواند دستگاه اندرویدی شما را نابود سازد!

## zeynab89

نویسندگان برنامه های مخرب از هر راهی برای آزار دادن صاحبان دستگاه های اندرویدی استفاده می کنند. *تروجان * *Loapi** چگونه عمل می کند؟*کاربران با کلیک کردن بر روی بنر تبلیغاتی و دانلود نرم افزار جعلی آنتی ویروس یا برنامه هایی با محتوای بزرگسالان تروجان Loapi را دریافت می کنند. پس از نصب تروجان، Loapi درخواست مدیریت دستگاه را می دهد. در این لحظه نوتیفیکیشن های مکرر بر روی صفحه ی نمایش قربانی ظاهر می شود و تا زمانی که کاربر به آن واکنش مثبت ندهد و OK را انتخاب نکند، از روی صفحه محو نخواهد شد.اگر صاحب تلفن هوشمند تلاش کند تا برنامه ی اختیارات مدیر دستگاه را از تروجان بگیرد و آن را محروم کند، Loapi صفحه را قفل می کند و پنجره ی دستگاه را مسدود می سازد. و اگر قربانی در این لحظه تلاش کند تا برنامه های محافظت از دستگاه را همانند آنتی ویروس واقعی و نه جعلی نصب کند، Loapi آن را به عنوان بدافزار اعلام می کند و خواستار حذف آن ها می شود. در این لحظه نوتیفیکیشن های دیگر و بی وقفه ای ظاهر می شود و کاربر را درگیر خود می کند.به دلیل ساختار مدولار Loapi، این تروجان می تواند فعالیت های خود را بر روی سرور سوییچ کند و افزودنی های لازم را دانلود و راه اندازی کند. بیایید به عواقب روبرو شدن با تروجان  Loapi نگاهی بیندازیم.
*تبلیغات ناخواسته*
Loapi بدون هیچ زحمتی تلفن هوشمند را با تبلیغات و ویدئوهای تبلیغاتی آلوده می سازد. این گونه تروجان همچنین می تواند در دیگر اپلیکیشن ها، لینک ها و پیج های فیس بوک، اینستاگرام و VKontakte نصب و راه اندازی کند.
*پرداخت اشتراک*
ویژگی دیگر این تروجان این است که می تواند کاربران را به خدمات پرداخت فراخواند. چنین اشتراک هایی معمولا بایستی با اس ام اس تایید شوند. اما Loapi این کار را انجام نم‌یدهد. این تروجان پیام متنی را به شماره ی مورد نظر ارسال می کند و این کار به صورت مخفی انجام می دهد و همه ی پیام ها بلافاصله حذف می شوند.
*حملات* *DDoS*
این تروجان می تواند تلفن شما را به یک زامبی تبدیل کند و از آن برای حملات DDoS علیه منابع وب استفاده کند. برای انجام این کار از یک پروکسی استفاده می کند و درخواست های HTTP را از دستگاه آلوده ارسال می کند.
*کریپتوماینینگ*
Loapi همچنین از دستگاه های هوشمند برای ماین کردن Monero tokens استفاده می کند. این فعالیتی است که می تواند در آخر دستگاه شما را به حد داغ شدن و انفجار برساند، زیرا در طولانی مدت پردازنده ی دستگاه در بیشترین حالت بارگذاری قرار می گیرد. در طول تحقیقات ما، باتری دستگاه هوشمند تست شده، 48 ساعت پس از آلودگی دستگاه سوخته بود.*دانلود ماژول های جدید*
این ماژول جالبترین قسمت تروجان است. توسط یک فرمان مرکز از راه دور، بدافزار قادر است ماژول های جدید را دانلود کند. این بدان معنی است که تروجان با هر استراتژی جدید که سازندگان آن را توسعه می دهند، سازگار است. در کد نسخه‌ی فعلی Loapi کارشناسان ما توابعی را یافته اند که همچنان به کار گرفته می‌شوند و می تواند کار کدنویسان را راه بیندازد.*چگونه می توان در برابر تروجان* *Loapi** محافظت شد؟*در حال حاضر برای موارد تروجان ها و حملات مکرر از جانب آن ها "پیشگیری بهتر از درمان است". برای محافظت در برابر آن ها بهتر است نکات ساده ای که در ادامه به آن ها اشاره خواهیم کرد را رعایت کنید.
برنامه ها را تنها از فروشگاه های رسمی دانلود کنید. گوگل پلی یک تیم اختصاصی برای دریافت بدافزارهای موبایل دارد. گاهی اوقات تروجان ها به فروشگاه های رسمی نفوذ می کنند اما شانس مواجه شدن با آن ها طبیعتا بسیار کمتر از وب سایت های مشکوک و غیر اخلاقی است.نصب برنامه ها را به منظور امنیت بیشتر از منابع ناشناخته غیر فعال کنید. برای انجام این کار به تنظیمات امنیت خود بروید و اطمینان حاصل کنید که چک باکس Unknown sources تیک نخورده باشد.از نصب برنامه‌هایی که به آنها نیاز ندارید، خودداری کنید. به عنوان یک قاعده ی کلی، هر چه برنامه های کمتری را بر روی دستگاه خود نصب کنید، امنیت شما بیشتر خواهد بود.یک آنتی ویروس قابل اعتماد و ثابت شده را برای اندروید خود نصب کنید و مرتب دستگاه خود را با آن اسکن کنید. حتی برنامه های رایگان مانند نسخه ی اصلی اینترنت سکیوریتی برای اندروید به خوبی می تواند از شما محافظت کنند.

----------

